# Anyone have experience with this Craftsman router?



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys,

has anyone use a Craftsman 315.275051 2hp Industrial router?

Aquaintance is willing to part with one for $75, just wondering if any of you have praise or horror stories for this model.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've got a very similar model 315-275062. I've had mine for several years. Mine has had easy use in a hobby shop, not a professional shop where the equipment is worked hard. 

It's pretty heavy so I prefer NOT to use it as a hand held model. I've had intermitant problems with the handle on/off switch. And I've had problems with the locking handle on the other side, it often unlocks when the router is in use, allowing lift mechanism (and hence the bit) to lower. I keep a rubber binder on it now. And of course there is the age-problem of (Craftsman) bases being NON-standard, so adding accessories like guides can be frustrating. My router table and plate are from Rockler. This router didn't fit through the table opening without a struggle, although Rockler sold it for this particular router. (Maybe be that's Rockler issue not the Craftsman.)

I do like the Posilock system and single wrench for changing bits.
Good Luck Berry in St Paul.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

This was my table mounted router untill this month. Springs out,jumped starter switch, and mounted in my craftsmen table. Fit real good. I was able to raise and lower it and had no problem of it moving. It was not a good plung router as it was made for Craftsmen guide bushings. But is a great table mounted router.
Bud


----------

